# Mit welchem Videoschnittprogramm arbeiten Profis ?



## 1337natürlich (25. Mai 2007)

Also mich interresiert einfach mal 
mit welchen programmen die richtig guten unternehmen z.b ... ( starwars , herr der ringe, spiderman ... ) ihre filme zusammenschneiden^^ O.O 

und da ich im g00gle ^_^
nicht wirklich was finde
wollt ich diesen THERAD erstellen

Adobe Premiere , Sony vegas     sind ja ziemlich gut ....

aber arbeiten damit auch die profis ?


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2007)

Große Häuser - besonders die FX-Firmen - haben ihre Inhouse-Programme, die nicht zum Verkauf stehen. Aber das zählt Größtenteils für die Compositingschiene.

- Die von Dir genannten Filme sind Compositing-Schlachten, keine Filme im herkömmlichen Sinne -

Beim "einfachen" Schnitt kommen Programme und Turnkey-Rechner aus den Häusern
Avid,  Matrox, BorisFX ( Ex-Media100 ) , Canopus(jetzt GrassValley) et cetera.

Es kommt auf den Cutter an - das Programm ist das Werkzeug - manche kommen wunderbar mit Premiere klar, andere haben nie etwas Anderes als Avid benutzt.

-- Die Mac-Welt bietet auch Tolles - Kenne mich da aber nicht aus --

Und :
Wenn es ein klassischer Film werden soll, der auf analogem Film (zB 35mm) gedreht wurde und die Ausbelichtung tollen Look hat, wird eh mit EDL geschnitten, da interessiert Keinen die FX-Power des Schnittrechners.(Offline-Schnitt)

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Mai 2007)

Moin,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Große Häuser - besonders die FX-Firmen - haben ihre Inhouse-Programme, die nicht zum Verkauf stehen. Aber das zählt Größtenteils für die Compositingschiene.
> 
> - Die von Dir genannten Filme sind Compositing-Schlachten, keine Filme im herkömmlichen Sinne -
> 
> ...



Der eigentliche Schnitt hat nichts mit dem Compositing zu tun. Inhouse-Lösungen für den puren Schnitt sind mir nicht bekannt. Auch für das Compositing wird nichts eigenes entwickelt, da gibt es genug wertvolles (Flint, Flame etc. auch AFX) gibt. Inhouse werden oft eigene Partikelsimulationen entwickelt, z.B. Massive für Herr Der Ringe oder speziellen Plug's für z.B. Maya etc. Im Schnitt tauchen dann oft s.g. Slap Comps auf, Platzhalter für die noch unfertigen VFX. Filme bleiben Filme und werden auch so geschnitten. Die sportlichste Art einen Film linearzu schneiden ist sicherlich mit der Moviola. Für den Mac existiert das wundervolle Final Cut Pro HD. Die Schnittsoftware macht nicht den Profi aus, sondern das Talent und die Kreativität. Ich meine damit nicht das Compositing oder die VFX, da hängt es nicht nur am Talent. In einer Productionpipeline hängen eine Menge Spezialisten. Für jeden Produktionsschritt wird ein ganzes Team, o.k., für das Matchmoving/Motiontracking ist oft nur einer zuständig, eingesetzt. Das ist ein Thema für ein ganzes Buch.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2007)

Der Begriff "Moviola" war mir bis Dato unbekannt, das Gerät schon. Danke für die Info.

Ich unterschied zwischen Compositing und "normalen" Schnitt, da FX inwzwischen komplett digital gemacht werden und Schnitt ohne Rechner auskommen "könnte" bzw. man nicht den hochauflösenden Film schneidet, sondern eine niedrig aufgelöste Kopie davon. 

Links für den Threadersteller:
http://www.autodesk.co.uk/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=452932&id=7791370&linkID=7894884
http://www.avid.com/video/index.asp

Ist alles "nur" mit Wasser gekocht.

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Mai 2007)

Moin,

zur Moviola gibts es dann noch die europäischen Ableger. Steenbeck und KEM aus Deutschland, Prevot aus Italien und Moritone aus Frankreich. Leider werden solche Maschinen immer häufiger als Museumsstücke in den Foyers der Postproduktionsabteilungen der Studios ausgestellt.

Für den Threadstarter:

EDL = Edit Decision List
Ist der Schnitt am Rechner entstanden, kann eine EDL erzeugt werden. Anhand dieser Liste wird das 35mm Negativ mit traditionellen Schnittgeräten so geschnitten, dass es der Fassung vom Rechner entspricht.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2007)

http://www.slashcam.de/news/single/Fincher-s--Zodiak--auf-HD-gedreht-6356.html

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (28. Mai 2007)

Interessanter Link, danke. Es entwickelt sich.

Gruß


----------

